# thinking of starting a tank



## sbkimberly85 (Jan 24, 2014)

hi I was thinking of getting a small tank maybe 25-35 gallon but ive been reading so many different things so I was wondering a few things . do I need a bio wheel or can you use the same filter as fresh water or do I need both? also these are the fish the kiddos wont and wanted to make sure this size tank is ok for them 
a clown fish maybe two /Gobies/Coral Beauty Angelfish and maybe a tang , so please any advise would be great we have tried a saltwater tank before and I had it for awhile but its been so long thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you are going to skip the corals and photosynthetic inverts you can skimp on lighting.

I have never been a fan of bio wheels on salt water tanks but if it is a fish only tank that can tolerate nitratse then using one may be beneficial.

Those fishes would work out but the tang would quickly out grow the tank and would be best if housed in a larger tank once it grew out some.


----------



## sbkimberly85 (Jan 24, 2014)

I haven't decided on corals whats the light difference between having them and not also would I need to set that up before adding fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you do not have coral then lighting will be aesthetic so it will not need too much output.If you choose to do corals then the lighting will be an important factor as will be running different filtration methods.Having everything in place before you buy livestock is always ideal.

Basically,Not having corals simplifies things.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

> Jumbo
> 
> Experience: 1 Years
> Status: New Member
> ...


So we can all learn from Jumbo and the gang I will answer his question here.
A photosynthetic invertebrate is a creature lacking a backbone that derives nutrition\energy through light energy usually via zooxanthellae.These creatures include many anemones,corals,and some nudibranchs and sponges.


----------

